# Le 10 migliori pizzerie di Milano. Napoletana e romane. Classifica.



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Dove si può mangiare una buona pizza a Milano? E quali sono le migliori pizzerie? Si parla di pizzerie che sfornano prodotti sopra la media, dalla Pizza classica, quella napoletana, a quella romana (molto fina e friabile).

Il Corriere della Sera ha stilato la classifica delle 10 migliori pizzerie di Milano. Ovvero, quelle che sfornano la pizza migliore e che permettono di assaporare la pizza napoletana e romana senza recarsi... A Napoli e a Roma.

Ecco, di seguito, la classifica dalla posizione numero 10 alla numero 1:


10) Da Giuliano, via Paolo Sarpi 60. Un'istituzione a Milano, dal 1969. Pizza al trancio. Tante proposte in menù e vari gusti.


9) Willy, via Bergamo 1. Si può scegliere tra la pizza napoletana e la pizza romana. La specialità è la romana.


8) Coke, via Pavia 10. Si mangia la classica e vera pizza romana. Sottile croccante e digeribile.


7) Meucci, via Meravigli 18. Pizzeria particolare che sforna una pizza nè napoletana e nè romana. Qui si mangia pizza toscana. Soffice al centro e croccante ai bordi.


6) Am, corso di porta Romana 83. Qui si mangia la vera pizza napoletana. Menù ristretto, solo sei versioni disponibili. Locale molto piccolo.


5) Fresco&Cimmino, via Foscolo 4. Locale in pieno centro. Vicino al Duomo. Oltre alla pizza servono anche primi e secondi. Ma il piatto forte è proprio...la pizza. 


4) Tegamino, via Boiardo 4. Pizza napoletana anche qui. Considerata tra le migliori di tutta Milano. Piccola con cornicione molto alto. E ben cotta. 


3) Maruzzella, piazza Oberdan 3. Storica pizzeria aperta fin dal '78. Locale sempre affollatissimo. Anche qui pizza napoletana con il bordo molto alto. 


2) Sibilla, via Mercato 14. Pizzeria napoletana tra le più famose della città meneghina. Si fa spesso la fila. Oltre alla pizza, ottimi anche i calzoni.


1) Dry, via Solferino 33. Locale di proprietà dello chef stellato Andrea Berton. Si mangia la vera pizza napoletana, piccola ed alta. Poche varianti in menù, alle quali è possibile aggiungere ingredienti freschi, a freddo.


----------

